# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Ablatie en pacemaker

## Jessie1

Hoi allemaal,

Als ik dit forum doorlees zie ik weinig topics met dit onderwerp, maar ik zit wel met een aantal vragen, waar ik hoop een antwoord op te kunnen vinden, veel kan ik aan de cardioloog vragen, maar ik zoek mensen die iets soortgelijks doormaken.

Ik zal in het kort het e.e.a. vertellen.

Eind vorig jaar heb ik een EFO en een ablatie gehad vanwege een continu te hoge hartslag (in rust 100 en bij zeer geringe inspanning als naar de keuken lopen ging mijn hartslag omhoog, al snel naar de 150 zo niet hoger)
Na de ablatie, die 7 uur heeft geduurd en waarbij heel veel is gebrand, had ik een zeer onregelmatige hartslag met pauzes tot 7 seconden. Uiteindelijk na twee dagen extra in het ziekenhuis bleek ik een pacemaker te krijgen. Ik had naar aanleiding van de ablatie het sick-sinus-syndroom "gekregen". Na de eerste schok van de pacemaker, begint dat onding nu te wennen. Nu na een half jaar ben ik op een punt dat de "oude" ritmestoornis van een te hoge hartslag weer gedeeltelijk terug is. Ik noem het gedeeltelijk omdat ik soms een langzame en vaker een hele snelle hartslag heb. Ik ga in juni voor een tweede ablatie, waarbij ze hopelijk het probleem kunnen verhelpen.

Nu mijn vragen:
- zijn er mensen van mijn leeftijd (30 jaar) die ook iets soortgelijks hebben meegemaakt?
- Hoe gaat zo'n tweede ablatie mét pacemaker (zetten ze die dan uit ofzo?)
- Heeft er iemand dezelfde ritmestoornis? Ze noemen het inapropriate sinus tachycardie
- zijn er mensen met ervaring met de pacemaker (hebben jullie er last van en hoe "voelt" het bij jullie?

Bedankt alvast voor het lezen en hopelijk zijn er mensen met antwoorden.

Met vriendelijke groet,
Jessie

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Jessie,

Wat vervelend dat je hartritmestroornis weer terug komt. Wanneer je 'ablatie' intikt in het zoekvenster linksboven, krijg je een over zicht van berichten waarin ablatie voorkomt. Op die manier kun je mensen vinden die hetzelfde meemaken als jij. Veel sterkte!

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

